# G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt



## xTc (3. Januar 2011)

*G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

*Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge stellt G.Skill eine Vielzahl von  Speicherkits vor, die speziell auf die neue Plattform zugeschnitten sind. Insgesamt werden 25 neue Kits der RipjawsX-Serie vorgestellt.*​
Ein Blick auf das kommende Lineup:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Angesichts der großen Auswahl sollte für jeden wohl etwas dabei sein. Besondere Highlights sind aber das schwarze PCB auf das wohl viele gewartet haben und die lebenslange Garantie. Ein paar Bilder der Speicherkits findet Ihr im Anhang.
Die Speicherkits werden wohl ab demnächst zu noch unbekannten Preisen lieferbar sein.

*Update vom 04.01.2010:*

Mittlerweile hat der Online-Shop Alternate.de die ersten RipjawsX-Kits gelistet. Die Preise könnt Ihr der folgenden Tabelle entnehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: G.Skill​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Für den frühen Vogel sicherlich interessant, wenn auch die Preise noch unbekannt sind. Für Otto - Normaluser dürfte sich aber wohl nix ändern


----------



## doodlez (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

was ist denn darunter zu verstehen, wenn beim modell noch in Klammern +fan steht? werden die mit Lüfter ausgeliefert?


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Da gibt es einen optionalen Ram-Kühler wie z.B. bei den PI Series Modulen.


Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Klasse, hab mir vor kurzer Zeit extra die Ecos besorgt, welche mein zukünftiges 1155 System antreiben sollen, und jetzt kommst du mit der News.


----------



## STSLeon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Nett, wird zwar wieder nichts mit dem Mugen, aber das Design und die Specs sehen nett aus. Wann haust du den Test dazu raus ?


----------



## Wenzman (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Man kann ja aber trotzdem noch seine alten Rams beutzen oder  ?


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

@ Wenzman: Ja, du kannst natürlich auch deinen alten Speicher weiternutzen.

Ein Test? Wird es geben. 


Gruß


----------



## Santanos (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Kann man mir mal erklären wo der Unterschied zwischen einem 1156-Ram-Kit und einem 1155-Ram-Kit liegt?

Ich mein für den 1156er gibt es doch genug Kits. Ist das ne reine Marketing-Aktion oder gibt es da einen reellen Nuten??


----------



## GaAm3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Wenn du DDR 3 hast ja


----------



## KaitoKid (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Cool, die erinnern ein bisschen an die Vengeance von Corsair.
Die schwarzen mit CL6 sehen wirklich interessant aus....


----------



## matti30 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

muss es eig. für Sandy jetzt Ram mit 1.5V sein oder geht auch 1.65V?


----------



## Rizzard (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*



matti30 schrieb:


> muss es eig. für Sandy jetzt Ram mit 1.5V sein oder geht auch 1.65V?



Natürlich geht auch 1,65V.
Würden sonst wohl kaum vorgestellt werden.


----------



## SanjiWhite (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Nett, wird zwar wieder nichts mit dem Mugen, aber das Design und die Specs sehen nett aus. Wann haust du den Test dazu raus ?


Wieso sollte es mit dem Mugen nicht gehen?

Sehen doch eig. ganz gut aus  aber ich denke ich werde nicht so schnell auf SB umsteigen. Und wenn, gäbe es sicherlich noch Verwendung für meine alten Riegel.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Wenn man schon guten DDR3 Speicher hatfinde ich es quatsch, extra für SB neuen zu kaufen. Aber danke für die News.


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*

Was schade ist, ist das man die ram kühler net abschrauben kann-man kann keinen großen cpu-kühler verwenden.
das design finde ich nich gerade gelungen, aber das ist geschmackssache


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Was schade ist, ist das man die ram kühler net abschrauben kann-man kann keinen großen cpu-kühler verwenden.



Doch, den HS kannst du einfach entfernen. 


Gruß


----------



## >ExX< (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Nett, wird zwar wieder nichts mit dem Mugen, aber das Design und die Specs sehen nett aus. Wann haust du den Test dazu raus ?



Viele leuten meinen die G.Skill Ripjaws passen nicht mit dem Mugen zusammen, aber das tun sie, wenn auch nur knapp 
Wenn mein Mainboard wieder habe kann ich mal nen Foto machen ^^

Aber die RAM´s sehen richtig geil aus, besser als die aktuellen immoment.


----------



## JBX (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Viele leuten meinen die G.Skill Ripjaws passen nicht mit dem Mugen zusammen, aber das tun sie, wenn auch nur knapp.



Jop kann ich bestätigen. Alle Ramslots lassen sich ohne Kühlerabmontage belegen. Sind zwar oben nur ca. 2mm oder frei passt aber... hab den Mugen 2. 

Back to Topic: Kann es sein, dass das teils nur umgelabelter Speicher ist? Die technischen Daten der 1333er und 1600er sind ja exakt gleich wie bei den alten Ripjaws.


----------



## ZeroToxin (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*



JBX schrieb:


> Jop kann ich bestätigen. Alle Ramslots lassen sich ohne Kühlerabmontage belegen. Sind zwar oben nur ca. 2mm oder frei passt aber... hab den Mugen 2.
> 
> Back to Topic: Kann es sein, dass das teils nur umgelabelter Speicher ist? Die technischen Daten der 1333er und 1600er sind ja exakt gleich wie bei den alten Ripjaws.



aber schwarzes PCB


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt*



Santanos schrieb:


> Ich mein für den 1156er gibt es doch genug Kits. Ist das ne reine Marketing-Aktion oder gibt es da einen reellen Nuten??


 
Nö, ist Marketing, wenns neue Sockel gibt, trumpfen alle auf, nicht nur die Boardhersteller.
Ob man nun die neuen Ripjaws oder die alten für sein neuen System kauft, spielt keine Rolle.

Und xTc kann ja mal die neuen Ripjaws gegen die alten zum Test antreten lassen. 
(wink mit der Zaunpfahl Fabrik)


----------



## xTc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

*Update vom 04.01.2010:*

Mittlerweile hat der Online-Shop Alternate.de die ersten RipjawsX-Kits gelistet. Die Preise könnt Ihr der folgenden Tabelle entnehmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyanoses (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

ja alte rams gehen is kein ding


----------



## Rocksteak (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

Sieht ganz gut aus, wer hat nicht auf schwarze PCBs gewartet


----------



## granininektar (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

Funktioniert der Arbeitsspeicher auch mit einem Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*



granininektar schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Arbeitsspeicher auch mit einem Noctua NH-D14?


 
Der RAM ist eher niedriger als die alten Ripjaws und die haben gepasst. Im Zweifelsfall schau mal auf der Noctua Homepage. Die haben immer Listen was mit ihren Kühlern passt und was nicht. Vielleicht sind die ja schon aktuell.


----------



## granininektar (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*


```

```



Rolk schrieb:


> Der RAM ist eher niedriger als die alten Ripjaws und die haben gepasst. Im Zweifelsfall schau mal auf der Noctua Homepage. Die haben immer Listen was mit ihren Kühlern passt und was nicht. Vielleicht sind die ja schon aktuell.



Auf der Homepage von Noctua war ich schon. Leider sind nur die alten Ripjaws dort gelistet und haben einen grünen Haken bekommen. Die neuen RipJaws X sind dort nicht aufgelistet. Nur RipJaws im allgemeinen. Sollte es dennoch passen?


----------



## Porry (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

Hat irgendjemand Informationen darüber inwiefern sie sich besser verhalten als die 'alten' Ripjaws. In meinem Entscheidungsfall wären die RipjawsX nur 3€ teurer als die alten.


----------



## xTc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

Wenn die Ripjaws passen, passen auch die neuen RipjawsX. 


Gruß


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: G.Skill RipjawsX für Sandy Bridge vorgestellt - UPDATE: erste Preise bekannt*

Geil aussehen tun sie schonmal.

Und die Specs gefallen mir auch


----------

